# Tawas area report?



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

going to be in TB area for a week. what is being caught, what depths, what lures?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

fishnship said:


> going to be in TB area for a week. what is being caught, what depths, what lures?
> Thanks in advance!


Steelhead and walleye 50 to 70 ft of water off the lighthouse. Been using spoons.


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

andyotto said:


> Steelhead and walleye 50 to 70 ft of water off the lighthouse. Been using spoons.


thanks a lot!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Are you fishing Tawas Bay with riggers or using walleye set ups?


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

probably both


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

fishnship said:


> probably both


Are you a regular there?


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

We've been using riggers, core and divers with spoons. Running fast for steel and picking up walleye as well. Going to try walleye gear tomorrow early then switch over to a steelhead spread around 10 or so.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Keep us posted. I'm headed there a week from tomorrow for a week. Any chance to pick up some salmon? My have to throw the smoker in.


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

Worm Dunker said:


> Keep us posted. I'm headed there a week from tomorrow for a week. Any chance to pick up some salmon? My have to throw the smoker in.


hey i will be there the same time. are you at the municipal marina or elsewhere? we should have a chat while there. i arrive on sunday the19th.


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

andyotto said:


> We've been using riggers, core and divers with spoons. Running fast for steel and picking up walleye as well. Going to try walleye gear tomorrow early then switch over to a steelhead spread around 10 or so.


thank you. i will try anything to catch fish! it looks like the 60-70 fow is too shallow for copper. how far out have you gone and caught fish?
where does it get deep?


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been out to 180 and caught fish. It's out there a ways, 5 miles or so to hit 100+ feet. Doesn't really drop fast at all. Marked a lot of fish Sunday in that 50-70 range, but they weren't biting for me.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

2 man limit this morning in the same area I mentioned above. We just focused on walleye though with the east wind and cloudy conditions. I never seem to do well on steelies when it is cloudy. 60 ft of water crawler harnesses with purple blades.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweet Andy.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Huntmich said:


> Sweet Andy.


Thanks Tony. You going this weekend?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Fishnship I will be there the 16th at the state park. I just have a small boat 15' only run one rigger and two double rod trees. Huron/Saginaw Bay is all new to me.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd like to, but I'm not sure yet. If I did it'd be Saturday


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll be out there the 17th to the 24th do y'all go at night time or day or both what do you do?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The wife just told me we will be staying in some private park not the state park. Now the kids are coming with the quads so I'm not sure if I bring boat due to available lot size.


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

Worm Dunker said:


> Fishnship I will be there the 16th at the state park. I just have a small boat 15' only run one rigger and two double rod trees. Huron/Saginaw Bay is all new to me.


tell me how you did fishing in Tawas.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Fishing sucked for me. Got sick and never got out. Did go down to launch talked to some guys coming in. One was sucked the other caught two sheep head.


----------



## fishnship (Sep 20, 2013)

went out Saturday. started at the lighthouse, marked no fish. very few others out there. drove out to Charity and came back 1 shy of limit.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds like a good day of fishing


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

ill be up there this coming weekend total newbie to rigger fishing on my own. i used to go all the time with my uncle when i was a kid but he has since moved to malta and became a commercial fisherman. i have 2 cannon down riggers and plenty of rods i use for bbing walleye rigs in the st clair river and detroit river. my question is any tips on which dipsy divers i should be using and what size cannon balls. the wind is suposed to be calm so id like to target salmon in deeper water or if its to windy maybe stick to walleye in the bay, i would assume i can drag crawlers behind the cannon balls or should i run bottom bouncers off the cannon balls for eyes. also any tips would be greatly appreciated, i have a starcraft 19' fisherman i would imagine it would be fine providing the winds arent to bad. well be up for a wedding and we have a cabin right on the lake so i figured what better thing to do on one of the four days than to go target some big water salmon
thanks in advance


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

At least 8lbers on the cannon balls, imo. I use the big dipsys with rings. If you have any lead use that too. I use to go 6-7 miles out in an 18' blue fin. It's normally calm, just watch for that NE wind. I haven been out in a few weeks but watch for nets up by Au Sable point. I've heard they're north of the point, but I'm not for certain


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

i will be using braid as thats what i have on my reels at this time. i have med heavy action 8' rods but im going shopping tmmr, i need releases balls spoons and dodgers and dipsys. i cannot wait till friday morning now !!!


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

well i picked up a good selection of spoons and flys today as well as 4 new down rigger rods a few dipsys some 8lb balls and an assortment of flashers and spin doctors as well as releases, found a local guy down here online and got it all for 300$ including a nice tackle bag i can fit it all into, now i need to find a clutch disc for one of my cannon's and i will pick up some stuff at northwoods on the way up, i was thinking of giving it a go friday night if i can get the misses to venture out with me and for sure on sunday
now i gotta figure out where to go and what depths to fish


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll probably be headed out myself on Sunday. I'm in a Bayliner trophy hardtop. Docs Yacht is the boats name


----------

